# How can I turn my wife on?



## acertriplex (Dec 15, 2012)

Hey guys. Been married three years, we have sex like once every two weeks, Any suggestions on how I can turn her on or increase our sex drive. All input appreciated but I really want to hear from women! Of course when we started out we had sex multiple times a day but now its boring. We have an exact sex routine.:scratchhead:


----------



## Kronk (Dec 8, 2012)

Are you in shape, dressing sharp, smelling good, interested in her in general, worshipping her body, trying to give her the best life you possibly can, treating her as an equal etc etc?

If not, get your act together dude and reap the rewards!!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Was looking for an old thread but now I can't find it. Ne ways...

My style is just teases starting from non-sexual touches, flirty suggestions, etc. You just have to get her wet, stroking her inner thighs innocently while flirting but refusing to touch her further - aka tease. Worked for me since I was 18. That's just one move, others involve other parts of the body, the neck, the collar bone, etc etc.


----------



## Kronk (Dec 8, 2012)

No offense dude but you are separated and not even dating, correct?
Turning a woman on starts way before you touch her.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Kronk said:


> No offense dude but you are separated and not even dating, correct?
> Turning a woman on starts way before you touch her.


His being separated does not mean that he has nothing of value to add to a conversation.

RD's marriage has/had some serious issues based on problems his wife has. While he's not perfect, as none of us are. But using personal information to attack a person here is not acceptable.

I would find what RD says very much a tease and love it all the way to the bedroom.


----------



## Kronk (Dec 8, 2012)

EleGirl said:


> His being separated does not mean that he has nothing of value to add to a conversation.
> 
> RD's marriage has/had some serious issues based on problems his wife has. While he's not perfect, as none of us are. But using personal information to attack a person here is not acceptable.
> 
> I would find what RD says very much a tease and love it all the way to the bedroom.


Your one girl.....how many have you actually seduced?


----------



## Kronk (Dec 8, 2012)

Also, I was not trying to personally attack him, so apologies if that's the way it came across Random Dude.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Kronk said:


> Your one girl.....how many have you actually seduced?


I'm not a girl. I'm a woman. I know what it takes to be seduced... go figure.

What you posted is a good start. What he posted is the spice that makes it REALLY good and hot.

You and RD both posted valid elements of seducing a woman.

However I was talking about you attacking him on a personal level. It’s not acceptable here to use the personal information a person shares to attack them with.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

> No offense dude but you are separated and not even dating, correct?
> Turning a woman on starts way before you touch her.


Non taken 

I'm assuming OP has already got all that covered. Not many people walk into a romantic scenario smelling like sh-t, or when it's just inappropriate, or when they're not even confident of themselves to begin with.

OP is married, he already knows.


----------



## Kronk (Dec 8, 2012)

Read my post above, I apologised if it was taken out of context. Attacking people's lives is not a pastime of mine.

I have no doubt that you are all woman and know what it takes to be seduced yourself. Are you saying that all women are the same and only like the same things?


----------



## Kronk (Dec 8, 2012)

RandomDude said:


> Non taken
> 
> I'm assuming OP has already got all that covered. Not many people walk into a romantic scenario smelling like sh-t, or when it's just inappropriate, or when they're not even confident of themselves to begin with.
> 
> OP is married, he already knows.


Yes what I was alluding too though is does he still maintain the same effort to impress his wife as he did when he first met her.

Could be a clue as to why the sex has dropped off.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

EleGirl isn't saying that at all, I wonder how you came up with that. 

Ne ways, OP is asking for opinions, and both men and women are individuals with their own set of buttons. What works with some won't work with others, we don't know his wife - and the best we can do on this forum is to provide him with different suggestions and let him pick which one is most suitable for his circumstances.



> Yes what I was alluding too though is does he still maintain the same effort to impress his wife as he did when he first met her.
> 
> Could be a clue as to why the sex has dropped off.


Common mistake amongst many, yes.


----------



## Kronk (Dec 8, 2012)

I guess you take it one way and I took it another.

You say potato I say potatoe


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

acertriplex said:


> Hey guys. Been married three years, we have sex like once every two weeks, Any suggestions on how I can turn her on or increase our sex drive. All input appreciated but I really want to hear from women! Of course when we started out we had sex multiple times a day but now its boring. We have an exact sex routine.:scratchhead:


There are two saying, while simplistic, have some truth....

Women need a reason to have sex, men need a place.
For men sex=love. For women love=sex.

When the sex drive for a woman starts to drop she will often think that it's just natural. It's not. It means that there is something wrong. But most women are not in tune enough to be able to tell their guy what's going on .

There are things you can do that can help. Both RD and Kronk have good suggestions. They are not mutually exclusive. All of those are things you should be doing.

There are details of your marriage that would help to know.. how long have you been married? how long dated? any children with living with you? Do both of you work outside the home?

If she works outside the home do you two share household chores equally?

If she is at stay at home spouse, how much of household/yard work and errands do you do evenings and weekends?

How many hours a week do the two of you spend doing date-like things together, just the two of you?

Have you ever missed acknowledging her b-day? Your anniversary? or other special occasions ?

Do you ever yell at her? Throw things? Hit things?


Just trying to get a feel for the relationship here.


----------

